
The JavaScript Community Has a Bullying Problem - snake_case
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-js-community-has-a-bullying-problem-96c10f11c85d#.h69w0qfu5
======
Grangar
I think the JS community doesn't nearly have a bullying problem like other
industries have. Face it - people are shit to each other and that won't
change, it's human nature. In fact I think tech is doing relatively well
compared to the rest of the world (case in point - publication of this
article).

Let's take a look at the financial sector, shall we? Or legal? I think the
phrasing 'bullying in tech' discredits marginalized people working in other
places.

But I also want to add, no, we don't need even more positivity. We need
realism. One of the things I love about our sector is how so many people just
speak their mind, rather than think for 5 minutes how to send an internal
email without offending any hypersensitive people. As a child you might've
played on rubber tiles, but if you fall on the pavement wrong you break your
jaw regardless. The world is harsh by nature, and at some point you should
learn to deal with that.

------
gumernatorial
> I don’t care who you are or who you know. I don’t care if you think you’re
> funny. I don’t care if you think I’m over-reacting.

> We need a lot less negativity and a lot more positivity in our community.

Agreed.

But is threatening a block spree, baiting people so you can banish them, after
declaring you don't care to empathize with them _really_ promoting more
positivity? Or is this just a piece we can upvote and get outraged over to
feel better about having done nothing?

------
wjossey
Tech, in general, has this broader issue, and it ends up driving high-quality
candidates out of our field. I'd like tech to be a "big tent", so that we can
solve a wide diversity of problems. That can only be accomplished through
inclusion, positive discourse, and thoughtfulness.

------
disposablezero
Also beware the SJWs and the victim-bullies trying to play the Karpman drama
triangle cards with manipulation, passive-aggression and disproportionate
retribution.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Beware the mutant, the xeno, the heretic.

